# Does a off the backboard dunk count as a rebound and 2 pts?



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Just wondering, why didn't Ricky Davis do that instead....


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

might count as an assist, rebound, and 2 points all in one. But i doubt it.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> might count as an assist


Last time I checked, you can't give an assist to yourself.

It's up the stats-keeper on whether it should count as a rebound and two points. I think it always does, though, when someone does it. After all, it _is_ bouncing off the backboard and it's up to someone to get it.


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

Yeah cause you can't "pass" the ball to yourself.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

To me you should just give them 2 points and that is all because no one shot the ball you just threw it so you could do an amazing dunk.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

So when you throw it off the backboard, does that count as a shot, or no?


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> To me you should just give them 2 points and that is all because no one shot the ball you just threw it so you could do an amazing dunk.


Well when you threw it, it counts as a shot, doesn't it?

Takes some FG% away.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AL9045</b>!
> 
> 
> Well when you threw it, it counts as a shot, doesn't it?
> ...


Yeah but to me it is dumb to count it as a shot. To me if you miss the lob to yourself I should be a steal for the other team.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah but to me it is dumb to count it as a shot. To me if you miss the lob to yourself I should be a steal for the other team.


It should be a steal for the backboard.:yes: 

At any rate it doesn't count as an assist. You can't pass to yourself, that is traveling. But it does count as a rebound. It's not a whole lot diffrent than what Moses Malone used to do to pad his rebound total.

The real question is if you throw it off the backboard to a teammate. When it is clearly a pass. I would think that would be up to the scorekeepers descression.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AL9045</b>!
> Yeah cause you can't "pass" the ball to yourself.


Exactly. If you bounce the ball off your oppenents head then hit your shot, you don't get an assist. Same situation.

But as for the rebound, I dunno. I'm sure the league stats guys know what to do.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AL9045</b>!
> Yeah cause you can't "pass" the ball to yourself.


Exactly. If you bounce the ball off your oppenents head then hit your shot, you don't get an assist. Same situation.

But as for the rebound, I dunno. I'm sure the league stats guys know what to do.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Assist - When ANOTHER TEAMMATE gives you a good pass while making the shot. Is it fully clear now?


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Assist - When ANOTHER TEAMMATE gives you a good pass while making the shot. Is it fully clear now?


No, man. This is not clear. Sorry.

But I think I know what you are saying. And yes, we all agree. Your wording is just awkward.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jdg</b>!
> 
> 
> No, man. This is not clear. Sorry.
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## SLiM9287 (Jul 2, 2002)

Just so u guys know wen u take the ball out and lets say throw it off a defender and get it bak and score immediatly they count that as an assist and a basket.


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SLiM9287</b>!
> Just so u guys know wen u take the ball out and lets say throw it off a defender and get it bak and score immediatly they count that as an assist and a basket.


If it's like that, the defender should get the assist. .


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SLiM9287</b>!
> Just so u guys know wen u take the ball out and lets say throw it off a defender and get it bak and score immediatly they count that as an assist and a basket.


You better be lying, I find this a stupid plan. So, really, if you accidently bounce the ball off a defenders knee and it comes back to you and you score, it's an assist? Cause that is what this line of thinking follows through to.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

When someone catches an airball, is it not a rebound? Because if that is the case, alley-oops will, or should, always net the receiving player a rebound, which I don't think is true. And therefor, if the player passes to themselves off the glass it shouldn't be a rebound. Anyone recall when Eddie Robinson passed to himself for a dunk without the ball touching anything? I believe he was already airborn when he passed to himself, so maybe in a case like that, a pass off the glass would not net the player a rebound unless Robinson was credited with one, which I find unlikely. I think it should all be the scorekeeper's discretion in those cases when a player decides to creatively bend the rules.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

To clear this up, When you throw it off the backboard to yourself, it's not a missed shot and a rebound, it's not an assist to yourself, it's just a dunk. And alley-oops aren't a rebound and then a dunk, because they are passes, not shots. It's kinda common sense, if the player's not trying to shoot it, and bounces it to himself or another player, it's not a shot, and therefor, not a rebound either.


----------



## KIMCHI (Oct 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NYKBaller</b>!
> Just wondering, why didn't Ricky Davis do that instead....


ever heard of "offensive rebound" ??

yes, if theres 30 seconds remain on the clock and ricky davis
decide to stand below the basket throw it at the rim for 10 times while everyone stand around watch him do his thing, yes, 10 offensive rebounds will add into his resume.


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

in REAL basketball if you throw the ball of the glas to yourself it's a violation(if u don't make a shot at the basket and u catch the ball again it's double dribble or walking violation) . NBA don't has this rule to make the game more entertaining.


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

T-mac did that in the all-star game right?

Anyways I liked the question someone already asked but nobody really answered. If im the pg and I see the sg running down the other side of the court and I throw him an Alley oop that banks off of the backboard to my sg and he dunks it, what is that stat wise? Does the pg get an assist, was it a missed shot, does the sg get a rebound? 

I think it should just be an asist to the pg and two points for the sg, but I guess it could be looked at differently.


OR

How would they stat a situation as simple as the Sf takes a jumper that hits off of the rim and the Center grabs it in the air and dunks it down. One might argue its only two points and not a rebound, but had he simply landed and then went back up and scored it would be two points and a rebound right? I think if you grab it in the air and put it back in off of a mis it should count as a rebound and you should get two points.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

If you throw the ball of the backboard to yourself, it's only worth 2pts, no assist because you can't assist yourself, and no rebound because the ball didn't hit the rim, it hits the backboard. 

If your teammate throws it off the glass, it's an assist for him and 2pts for you. No rebounds.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

> no rebound because the ball didn't hit the rim, it hits the backboard.


thats simply not true. I've seen keith Van horn brick many jumpers off the backboard this year, and they all counted as shot attempts. Airballs also count as shot attempts.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I'm pretty sure in the case of a play like Tmac throwing it off the backboard he gets a rebound and the 2 pts. It doesnt have to hit the rim to be considered a rebound. It is definitely not an assist.

Although I dont think these rules are that set in stone ... I believe much of it is left up to the scorekeepers judgement.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

If it was a pass by a player, it doesn't matter if it hits anything, it's an assist, not a missed shot. Someone asked if it hits off the rim and a guy dunks it in the air, is it a rebound? Of course. Did he rebound the ball? Yes. It doesn't matter if he hits the ground before he shoots it again, it's a rebound. This stuff is pretty much common sense. If a guy tries to shoot it and misses, it counts as a shot. If a guy tries to pass it, and it hits off the backboard, it's a pass. It's as simple as that. You guys are making it more complicated than it really is.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

I'll try to find the play by play for the all-star game. 

Edit: Ok, here:

Play-By-Play ASG 2002 




> (7:53) [EST] McGrady Alley Oop Dunk: Made (7 PTS)


 An alley-oop, but no assist is credited? I'm not sure if this was the play though.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> 
> 
> thats simply not true. I've seen keith Van horn brick many jumpers off the backboard this year, and they all counted as shot attempts. Airballs also count as shot attempts.


I'm not positive that an airball does or does not count as a shot attempt, but a shot that does not hit the rim also does not reset the shot clock, so how can you credit that a rebound? I believe that is just a lose ball change of possession.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not positive that an airball does or does not count as a shot attempt, but a shot that does not hit the rim also does not reset the shot clock, so how can you credit that a rebound? I believe that is just a lose ball change of possession.


An airball does count as a shot attempt, but if another player happens to fly in an put in the airball, it would probably be up to the score keepers judgement whether to give a missed shot or an assist. If it is judged as a missed shot, then grabbing the airball would be a rebound.

Obviously the rules are not set in stone, because almost everyone has different views on them.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

lol this thread is funny...but seriously...if you put it off theb ackboard..wouldnt it count as a shot attempt, ofesive rebound and then a basket?I dont think it could be an assist..casuse isnt lobbing towards the backboard basically tkaing a shot attempt?


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

i was rthinking...did any of u guys see the dunk by eddie robinson last year?did they count that dunk???cause he threw it in the air and then caught it and dunked...isnt that some kind of violation?it diddnt even go off the backbord or anything..


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jayisthebest88</b>!
> i was rthinking...did any of u guys see the dunk by eddie robinson last year?did they count that dunk???cause he threw it in the air and then caught it and dunked...isnt that some kind of violation?it diddnt even go off the backbord or anything..


Yep, I mentioned it earlier, and I don't know either. The only thing is that I believe the threw the ball after he got airborn, so that might make a difference, and he had a clear path.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

heres one question....u nkow how kidd loves to pass it to his team mates by bouncing it offthe backboard to either martin or jefferson or kittles for the allley-oop..is that an assisst for kidd??or a shot attempt by him..and then a rebound and a basket for theg uy that dunks it...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jayisthebest88</b>!
> lol this thread is funny...but seriously...if you put it off theb ackboard..wouldnt it count as a shot attempt, ofesive rebound and then a basket?I dont think it could be an assist..casuse isnt lobbing towards the backboard basically tkaing a shot attempt?


Throwing the ball off the backboard to yourself is definitely not an assist. Whether it is a rebound is more debateable.


----------



## victor_vc (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chapi</b>!
> in REAL basketball if you throw the ball of the glas to yourself it's a violation(if u don't make a shot at the basket and u catch the ball again it's double dribble or walking violation) . NBA don't has this rule to make the game more entertaining.


What's REAL basketball? Can you elaborate a little more on this?


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chapi</b>!
> in REAL basketball if you throw the ball of the glas to yourself it's a violation(if u don't make a shot at the basket and u catch the ball again it's double dribble or walking violation) . NBA don't has this rule to make the game more entertaining.


I believe you're wrong although I'm not 100% sure. I'm no rule genius. 

When a player throws the ball off the backboard WITH the intention of catch and dunk it while he is in the air. It is permitable in all basketball competitions. It isn't a pass, nor a rebound. It is simply a well-performed 2-point conversion. Now, if the player throws the ball off backboard WITHOUT the intention of shooting, catches it then landed on the floor before putting the shot up. It is a double-dribble and they do call it in NBA.

Back to the main topic. If player A throws a ball off backboard and player B catches and dunks it. Most of the time I believe it is an assist by player A and a dunked-shot by player B. If player B gets credited a rebound + dunk, that probably means the stat-tracker intepreted the sequence as a missed-shot by player A, player B rebounded and made it. No assist credited to player A in this case.

If a player bounces a ball off his own backboard like Ricky Davis did, I believe someone in media mentioned it is a violation. That was why they called Davis' act 'stupid'.


----------

